# Atomograd (Chernobyl & Prypyat) - October 2012 - Day 1



## ZerO81 (Apr 8, 2013)

*
Atomograd (Chernobyl & Prypyat) - October 2012 - Day 1

Following on from my Atomograd (Chernobyl & Prypyat) on 35mm - October 2012 thread, I have finally started going through some of the digital pictures from my 2nd visit to the abandoned town of Prypyat.

Below are some of my favorite images from the first day, places I visited included:

- Reactor 4 -
- Prypyat School #3 -
- Swimming Pool Azure -
- Prypyat Communications Center -
- Prypyat Amusement Park -
- Prypyat Stadium -
- Chernobyl Svyato-Illinskiy Church -
- Firefighters Monument -
- 'Lost villages' Memorial Garden -
- Yanov Train Station -

Apologies for the number of photos, as you can probably understand, its just so hard to narrow down the shots!

[1] The Kitchen of our accommodation






[2] - The workers train - our method of getting to and from the power plant each day from our base in Slavutich





[3]





[4] - The bus used to get us from the power plant into Prypyat





[5] & [6]








[7]





[8]





[9] & [10]








[11]





[12]





[13] & [14]








[15]





[16]





[17]





[18]





[19]





[20]





For the full set of shots from day 1, feel free to visit HERE or HERE*​


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic shots! Such different angles on well known shots. 
So jealous that you stayed in Slavutich, I was going to visit there last time, but time just ran out. 
Hats off to ya you should be well proud of that set


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

Stunning mate! Was your flat on the top floor by any chance??.... White old fashioned phone on a table as you opened the front door?


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 9, 2013)

*Absolutely bloody gorgeous!! *


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 9, 2013)

Wowsers!
Cracking report that,
Thanks....


----------



## HughieD (Apr 9, 2013)

Top notch work - loving no.7 and no.17.


----------



## theoccipital (Apr 9, 2013)

this one is on my bucket list for sure!


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 9, 2013)

great stuff.....would love to go there....


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 10, 2013)

superb set of images well done !!


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 10, 2013)

sensational work there, absolutely love the shot of the diving pool, excellent composure. thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone, very much appreciated 



UrbanX said:


> Absolutely fantastic shots! Such different angles on well known shots.
> So jealous that you stayed in Slavutich, I was going to visit there last time, but time just ran out.
> Hats off to ya you should be well proud of that set



Very kind words indeed, as it was your reports from the place that finally convinced me to go the first time. Slavutich is pretty much identical to Prypyat, very practical in its design and has a very hospitable pub in the centre (with free wifi) which we made ample use of each night  



Bonesout said:


> Stunning mate! Was your flat on the top floor by any chance??.... White old fashioned phone on a table as you opened the front door?



Yep, top floor, passed all the graffiti, had the kitchen, toilet and bathroom to the right, then the 2 bedrooms to the left and a stone balcony which did not seem to be quite attached to the wall!


----------



## muppix (Apr 10, 2013)

Cracking pics mate! #12 has been my desktop for a couple of years now, stunning in mono ...


----------



## sweet pea (Apr 10, 2013)

top stuff!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 12, 2013)

Absolutely outstanding report there mate! Love your processing


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 12, 2013)

Great stuff there mate, caught the place well


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you once again kind people


----------



## Andymacg (Apr 13, 2013)

loving the report and the pics are great


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2013)

Great report,you sumed that up well!


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 13, 2013)

Bang on mate, I was here last week. It blew my mind.


----------



## sonyes (Apr 13, 2013)

Excellent report, and superb pics......you certainly have a great 'eye' for a shot!


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 13, 2013)

fab shots, as always, of an incredible place. well done that man


----------



## UrbanAndrogyny (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow! I'm so jealous, 
Not only are your pictures so crisp and clear but, oh my!
You got to go to Pripyat, I've always wanted to go there!
Kudos to this report!
You lucky person!!!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 12, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone, very much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And the entrance door that never closed properly :-/. The old lady left sweets for us, we left her $80. Fair swop... And your right about that balcony........


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 13, 2013)

Shit the bed! I missed this one.
This is great. Fantastic report.


----------

